# Nipping and grabbing pant legs



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone know how to break this? I've tried just about everything. Whenever anyone walks around, Daisy will grab at their pant legs and growl and try to play with the pants. It's getting rather annoying especially when you're wearing shorts! She's not doing it to be mean though.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar used to do this a lot and we would sternally yell "NO". He would usually only do it with pajama pants for some reason, a couple of mine ended up with holes from him doing that. Now if he has to potty really bad and I don't realize it he will grab at the back of my pants, but that isn't very often.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker does it when you are trying to put your pants on...It was so funny and I always let him get away with it, so he doesn't know better. Once your pants are on, he leaves them alone though.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Bailey does it all the time, I don't mind though, it's kind of fun.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo does this from time to time. He does it when he wants to go outside. He is trying to pull you to the door or sometimes just to get my attention that he wants to play. He doesn't pull hard enough to tear my pants or I would have to get on him. I don't really know how to break one from doing that except for maybe telling him NO stearnly and he will finally give up. Baby Gizmo knows what the word NO means when I say it 99 percent of the time he goes on.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Tavish will sometimes try to bite at the bottom of my pants when I am walking if he _really_ wants to play. If he sees me getting dressed, he will also nip at the bottoms of the pant legs because he thinks it means that we are going outside (and he gets terribly excited at the thought of going out).


----------



## dianesand (Oct 23, 2005)

This is so funny! Titi does that, but only when I am getting dressed or when I come back home from running errands.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay I have lied, I thought he was done with it, but Caesar still does it if he wants us to "chase" him. Or lunge at him so he can run like crazy and then run back for more


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

My 5 month old does this, or rather DID this. She still does from time to time, but as she has gotten older she was really outgrown it. Funny thing is, she only did it to me- never to my boyfriend. I think it was because I would respond to it, therefore creating negative attention for her. I started ignoring her and she eventually grew bored. Good luck!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

All three of ours do this they seem to think they are herding dogs....they are so crazy when all three are after your feet pants at the same time it can get hairy







but I love it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey is the only one of mine that does it.But he only does it when I have my long robe on.He has done it since he was a puppy and no matter how hard I tried ,I could never get him to stop.Sometimes I guess I look pretty funny with a fluffbutt hanging on my side for dear life


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

All the training articles I read say they do it for 2 reasons...one is teething, this usually they grow out of but should still be unacceptable to human hands etc. Reason number two is, they have been removed from their mom and litter mates too early....usually, the mom corrects this behavior by growling and air biting at them to stop. Littermates will stop playing with the biter.

I have Max too early so besides the teething, his mom didn't have a chance to correct him. I have said "NO" so many times, I think he believes that is his name.lol 

I did the water bottle, he went after it trying to nip at it. I tried holding the snout, as soon as he gets free he goes at me more excited.

He grabs my p.j.s while I walk around and growls. 

two more things I will try.

1. Doggy time outs in his confined area.

2. Puppy play group, I read that sometimes the pups can put an end to it in their own language. I have to do it before his 4 month birthday...and until five months.

Hope that works, nothing else seems to.


----------

